# Lathe identification?



## Maddogmech1 (Feb 9, 2014)

So I found this poor old thing sticking out of the scrap pile at work, so I dragged it home. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Needless to say, it's in bad shape. Missing covers, broken/missing handles and levers. Gear case full of dirt and garbage etc etc. First question: anybody know make of this thing? There are no identification marks left on it anywhere. Second question: worth repairing or no?


---------------------------------Why buy something when you can build it for twice the price!


----------



## xalky (Feb 9, 2014)

:lmao: Oh My God! :lmao: I'm sorry, I couldn't help it. I've never seen such a travesty.

 Unless you have another one just like it that needs some parts, I'd forget about it. I'm sure it was a beauty in it's day, but that thing needs way too many parts, and way too much work to consider rebuilding. Which translates into way too much $$$$$.

On the brighter side: If you can figure out what it is, maybe you could strip all the good parts off of it and sell them on Ebay. Make a few bucks there to put towards your lathe fund.

Marcel


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Feb 9, 2014)

I've got a nice Atlas QC54 lathe. So I don't need this one, but when has a little thing like NEED stopped us? While this beast needs tons of work, I don't see much I can't fabricate or machine myself. Breaks my heart to see old machines go through our shredder, and get shipped off to china. This one WILL run again


---------------------------------Why buy something when you can build it for twice the price!


----------



## xalky (Feb 9, 2014)

It's a monarch 10EE. Look Here: http://www.lathes.co.uk/monarch/page2.html That's an awesome lathe.... a Cadillac IMO.  If there's a lathe Make and model that might be worth saving it's that one. Man, you got way more ambition than I do.
 There's a lot of guys rebuilding these, I'd still sell it for parts, for that reason.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you very much. I'm sure it won't be a quick or easy project, but hopefully will be worth it


---------------------------------Why buy something when you can build it for twice the price!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 10, 2014)

If you've got the room and want a worthwhile project, I say go for it.

There's a guy in the Fraser Valley that has a Vincent motorcycle without a single Vincent part. He made everything himself including castings. He also has an engine that's a copy of a Velocette prototype. Same thing - made every part. He'll build the bike next.

Some of the projects that inspire us the most are the ones that are the hardest and that don't _have_ to be done.


----------



## Maddogmech1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Well said. I don't know about the having room part, but I'll figure out a good place to stash while I'm rebuilding. I wish I had unlimited funds to restore it right, but some fabricated parts will have to suffice for now. 


---------------------------------Why buy something when you can build it for twice the price!


----------



## HRgx (Oct 24, 2017)

xalky said:


> It's a monarch 10EE. Look Here: http://www.lathes.co.uk/monarch/page2.html That's an awesome lathe.... a Cadillac IMO.  If there's a lathe Make and model that might be worth saving it's that one. Man, you got way more ambition than I do.
> There's a lot of guys rebuilding these, I'd still sell it for parts, for that reason.



For sure, that is a Monarch 10EE, one if not the best ever made. Those that let that beauty get into such condition should have fire ants crawling up their ginch for eternity. Some people ????


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 24, 2017)

Wonder how the rebuild is going....


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 25, 2017)

Boy! who resurrected this thread?


----------



## HRgx (Oct 25, 2017)

4gsr said:


> Boy! who resurrected this thread?


I think that I may have. Ooops, I didn't look at the posting date.


----------



## brino (Oct 25, 2017)

HRgx said:


> I think that I may have. Ooops, I didn't look at the posting date.



ahh, no harm done!
Besides I don't think I saw this thread first time 'round.

I was gonna suggest a possible "grinding lathe",  where you can be less concerned about damaging the ways.

I sure wonder what happened.....
-brino


----------



## ariscats (Nov 4, 2017)

I am curious too about any news on rebuilding.An  photos of course if available.
Ariscats


----------

